# I Think I Found The Leak



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

...


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I seem to find leaks and cut wires every time I dig too. Coincidence? NAH!


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Did you use a Schwinn clamp to fix it?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

HSI said:


> Did you use a Schwinn clamp to fix it?


...


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice fix Mr Biz, what do you call those couplings? We call them gibaults (pronounced gibows)!


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> ...


Nice. Any idea what caused the leak?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Adamche said:


> Nice fix Mr Biz, what do you call those couplings? We call them gibaults (pronounced gibows)!


I always draw a blank when I try to remember the real name. I just ask for those compression couplings with the bolts on the side. :laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

HSI said:


> Nice. Any idea what caused the leak?


Schedule 80 steel pipe. Maybe a stress crack? I dunno. Pipe seemed to be in pretty good shape for 40 years old. It was in a bit of a bind though. Didn't line up too well after I cut a section out.

Cleanup starts in the morning.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Schedule 80 steel pipe. Maybe a stress crack? I dunno. Pipe seemed to be in pretty good shape for 40 years old. It was in a bit of a bind though. Didn't line up too well after I cut a section out.
> 
> Cleanup starts in the morning.



How do you prep the pipe for a good water seal with those couplings?


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Adamche said:


> Nice fix Mr Biz, what do you call those couplings? We call them gibaults (pronounced gibows)!


Smith Blair


----------



## rat6man6 (Mar 8, 2011)

Another fine example of NASTY TASTING TEA !!! I will stick with my well water & BUSCH


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Adamche said:


> Nice fix Mr Biz, what do you call those couplings? We call them gibaults (pronounced gibows)!


We call them dresser couplings around here. 

They have no integral restraint, though...better hope there isn't an elbow or a tee crossways anywhere near that repair unless you put some restraint in after the pic :whistling2:


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks John, thrust blocks required!


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

johnlewismcleod said:


> We call them dresser couplings around here.
> 
> They have no integral restraint, though...better hope there isn't an elbow or a tee crossways anywhere near that repair unless you put some restraint in after the pic :whistling2:


It aint going no where.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

RealLivePlumber said:


> It aint going no where.


My thoughts as well. This line does dead end into a tee but it is 150' down stream and hasn't been disturbed in 40 years.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

johnlewismcleod said:


> We call them dresser couplings around here.
> 
> They have no integral restraint, though...better hope there isn't an elbow or a tee crossways anywhere near that repair unless you put some restraint in after the pic :whistling2:



Dressers to me have always been one of theses




I've called what Biz used MJ fittings. I've heard them called mechanical dressers before though too. Just encase them in concrete with sway bracing and they should work fine.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

RealLivePlumber said:


> It aint going no where.


If it's on a long straight run of pipe, then no...it ain't going no where.

But if that's a lateral line coming off a main running down the street beneath that tractor there is a significant risk of movement resulting in blow out or leaking.

With that old sandcast water service it will probably stay put, but I wouldn't bet my tractor on it :no:

Riser clamps on either side of the repair tied together with ATR is cheap insurance against an expensive call back :yes:


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> My thoughts as well. This line does dead end into a tee but it is 150' down stream and hasn't been disturbed in 40 years.


You're fine then :thumbsup:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Adamche said:


> Thanks John, thrust blocks required!


Like on this 6" fire hydrant tee? I think about 3500 pounds of concrete ought to hold it.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Like on this 6" fire hydrant tee? I think about 3500 pounds of concrete ought to hold it.


We would never get away with that here.....

You are pouring a concrete block on disturbed soil... The ground would have to be dry and compacted...

What's going to happen is the concrete block will eventually settle putting stress on the pipes and joints


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> We would never get away with that here.....
> 
> You are pouring a concrete block on disturbed soil... The ground would have to be dry and compacted...
> 
> What's going to happen is the concrete block will eventually settle putting stress on the pipes and joints



Have you been exposed to Oklahoma soil? Some of it would pass as concrete in its self.....

On a side note on reapirs of that scale I would have over excavated and lay a thick bed of gravel first, then poured concrete over that at the weak points.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

John, something I'ved used in the past on mechanical fittings are megalugs http://www.ebaa.com/index.php?page=Products work great, never had an issue.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Will said:


> Have you been exposed to Oklahoma soil? Some of it would pass as concrete in its self.....


Just under the muck was hard sandstone.

SE OKC...where every 580L operator keeps a jackhammer handy.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> John, something I'ved used in the past on mechanical fittings are megalugs http://www.ebaa.com/index.php?page=Products work great, never had an issue.


Those are megalug flanges on the couplings, tee, 45, and hydrant. Rusted out megalug bolts at the base of the riser is what caused the blow out.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> We would never get away with that here.....
> 
> You are pouring a concrete block on disturbed soil... The ground would have to be dry and compacted...
> 
> What's going to happen is the concrete block will eventually settle putting stress on the pipes and joints


Valid point OS. I hope the sandstone didn't give me a false sense of security.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Valid point OS. I hope the sandstone didn't give me a false sense of security.


I think you will be safe... You only gave a 1 year warranty right ..


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> I think you will be safe... You only gave a 1 year warranty right ..


30 minutes or 30 steps. And I walk fast.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

6" concrete base, a little regular size gravel, and steel. Ready for asphalt.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> 6" concrete base, a little regular size gravel, and steel. Ready for asphalt.


 Nice clean job site.
Do you do your own asphalt work or sub it ?
If you do it your self do use hot or cold ?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Nice clean job site.
> Do you do your own asphalt work or sub it ?
> If you do it your self do use hot or cold ?


We sub the asphalt.


----------

